# Vergünstigtes Abonnement auf Lebenszeit



## buff_ed (22. August 2008)

Guten Morgen HDRO community,

hatte mir vor geraumer Zeit die HDRO Anniversary Edition gekauft und wollte irgendwann im Herbst beginnen die Welt zu erkunden. Vermutlich hatte ich mich nicht ausreichend informiert, denn ich bin nun etwas überrascht das ein Addon "Die Minen von Moria" zusätzlich kostenpflichtig angeboten wird. Da monatliche Gebühren anfallen fand ich den Ausbau der Onlinewelt und das nicht kostenpflichtige Einspielen von zusätlichen Inhalten sehr entgegenkommend von Codemasters. Aber das sollte nur eine Einführung sein, was mich interessiert, kann ich ebenfalls das angebotene Abo (Abonnement auf Lebenszeit) erwerben mit meiner gekauften Version oder benötige ich dafür eine pre-order edition?

Schönes Wochenende,
cu all

Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria: Pre-Order-Angebot
Bestellen Sie jetzt Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria vor um sich die folgenden Extras zu sichern. Die dafür notwendigen Codes werden rechtzeitig zum Erscheinungstermin per Email an Sie versendet.

Einzigartige Spielgegenstände

Umhang des Sonnenuntergangs, ein einzigartiger Umhang geschmückt mit dem Hulstentor
Der exklusive Titel Moria-Expeditionsführer
Einer von acht einzigartigen Spielgegenständen
Vergünstigtes Abonnement auf Lebenszeit
Jetzt für nur 149,99 EUR


----------



## -bloodberry- (22. August 2008)

Wie bei allen anderen Spielen auch, sind Addons kostenpflichtig.
Bei HdRO kommt - so wie es derzeit aussieht - jedes Jahr ein neues Addon.

Du kannst dir mit jeder Version das Abo auf Lebenszeit kaufen - zum Preis von 220 Euro.
Pre-Order-Kunden bekommen das Abo auf Lebeszeit für 150 Euro.
Wenn du vorhast, dir einen Lifetime-Account zuzulegen und die Möglichkeit hast, an eine Pre-Order-Version zu kommen, solltest du zuschlagen.


----------



## buff_ed (22. August 2008)

Danke für die schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort.

Schade, dann wäre es besser gewesen auf das Erscheinen des Addons "Die Minen von Moria" zu warten und dann gegebenenfalls bei Interesse ein Lifeabo abzuschließen. Ich hatte gesehen das die "Bücher" z.B. aktualisierte Buch 13 nicht kostenpflichtig sind und ging davon aus es gäbe keine direkten Addons wie z.B. bei WoW oder Gild Wars.

Gerade kam mir der Gedankenblitz, ein Addon wird nicht ohne dem Hauptspiel laufen, sehe ich das richtig? Die Minen vor Moria ist das erste Addon?


----------



## bondKI (22. August 2008)

buff_ed schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort.
> 
> Schade, dann wäre es besser gewesen auf das Erscheinen des Addons "Die Minen von Moria" zu warten und dann gegebenenfalls bei Interesse ein Lifeabo abzuschließen. Ich hatte gesehen das die "Bücher" z.B. aktualisierte Buch 13 nicht kostenpflichtig sind und ging davon aus es gäbe keine direkten Addons wie z.B. bei WoW oder Gild Wars.
> 
> Gerade kam mir der Gedankenblitz, ein Addon wird nicht ohne dem Hauptspiel laufen, sehe ich das richtig? Die Minen vor Moria ist das erste Addon?


Ja das siehst du richtig, wäre bei einem MMO auch nicht machbar, dass ein Add-on ohne das Hauptspiel läuft. Und ja MoM sind das erste Add-on.


----------



## buff_ed (22. August 2008)

Jetzt bin ich im Bilde, nochmaligen Dank für die Erklärungen.

Ich würde mir nun gern eine Pre-order version von MoM kaufen, bei Amazon ist das Ganze m. E. etwas schlecht ersichtlich, welche Version sollte man kaufen um die Möglichkeit des Lifeabos (149,00 EUR) zu erhalten? Es gibt unterschiedliche Versionen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kennt Ihr eine Seite wo gewährleistet wird, dass es sich um die tatsächliche Pre-order Version handelt?

Fragen über Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (22. August 2008)

Grüße!
Ich werde mal versuchen ein paar deiner Fragen zu beantworten.

*Also jeder der bei Amazon MoM vorbestellt, den erwartet folgendes:*



> Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria: Pre-Order-Angebot
> 
> Bestellen Sie jetzt Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria vor um sich die folgenden Extras zu sichern. Die dafür notwendigen Codes werden rechtzeitig zum Erscheinungstermin per Email an Sie versendet.
> 
> ...



*Special Edition:
*



> Enthält 'Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Schatten von Angmar' und die Erweiterung 'Die Minen von Moria'.
> 60 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit
> Einzigartige Moria Brosche & Ring
> Neuer 'Der Herr der Ringe Online'-Soundtrack
> ...


*
Normale Edition:*



> Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria enthält:
> 
> * Erweiterung (Originalspiel benötigt)
> * Voller Zugriff auf die neuen Moria-Inhalte
> * Kostenloser Spielgegenstand deiner Wahl!"


 
Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.
Ich werde mir die SE Version vorbestellen.


----------



## Trugor (22. August 2008)

@epicfailguy:

kannst du mir den link von amazon zu der preorder edition von MoM schicken? finde sie nämlich nicht..


----------



## Gerossi (22. August 2008)

Kann ich ein bestehenden Account auch auf ein "Abonnement auf Lebenszeit" erweitern?
Ich habe bisher immer mit Prepaid-Karten bezahlt...
Und weis jemand wie lange man vorbestellen kann?

@Trugor:

http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_ss_w?__mk_de...amp;x=0&y=0


----------



## Trugor (22. August 2008)

Ich danke dir Gerossi

Aber da sind nur 3 Sachen  und nicht die mit dem Lifetime Abo...denn die 3 habe ich auch schon gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buff_ed (22. August 2008)

Danke das Du Dir die Zeit der Beantwortung genommen hast, es ist wirklich unübersichtlich mit den Pre-Orderversionen(Vorbestellung). Wer wäre nicht enttäuscht, wenn er sich eine Version kauft, in Vorkasse tritt und später ein vergünstigtes Lifeabo nicht wahrnehmen kann.


----------



## Gerossi (22. August 2008)

Trugor schrieb:


> Ich danke dir Gerossi
> 
> Aber da sind nur 3 Sachen  und nicht die mit dem Lifetime Abo...denn die 3 habe ich auch schon gefunden
> 
> ...



Jetzt vorbestellen und Extras sichern!
Die Minen von Moria
Bestellen Sie die Standard oder Collector's Edition von Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria jetzt vor und sichern Sie sich eine Reihe von In-Game Extras. 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html/ref=a...rd_i=B001ECRAOM


----------



## Trugor (22. August 2008)

Danke!

Hab das echt nicht gefunden *pfeif* ich speicher den Link sicherheitshalber

edit: noch eine frage: wenn ich mir jetzt die special edition um 60 euro kaufe und es als pre order kaufe, bekomm ich dann einen code um das lifetime abo billiger zu bekommen oder wie läuft das dann?


----------



## Gerossi (22. August 2008)

Trugor schrieb:


> edit: noch eine frage: wenn ich mir jetzt die special edition um 60 euro kaufe und es als pre order kaufe, bekomm ich dann einen code um das lifetime abo billiger zu bekommen oder wie läuft das dann?



Bestellen Sie jetzt Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria vor um sich die folgenden Extras zu sichern. Die dafür notwendigen Codes werden rechtzeitig zum Erscheinungstermin per Email an Sie versendet. 

Steht ebenfalls hier >  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/feature.html/ref=a...rd_i=B001ECRAOM


----------



## Trugor (22. August 2008)

auch das habe ich gelesen...dachte nur es geht um die ingame items ... danke nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerossi (22. August 2008)

Sicher weis ich das auch nicht...

Es steht nach wie vor die Frage:
Kann ich ein bestehenden Account auch auf ein "Abonnement auf Lebenszeit" erweitern?
Ich habe bisher immer mit Prepaid-Karten bezahlt...


----------



## Trugor (22. August 2008)

ich glaub ja...zumindest habe ich vor paar tagen glaub ich auf der account seite den dazu gehörigen button gefunden...schau auf jeden fall gleich nach


----------



## buff_ed (22. August 2008)

Das würde mich auch interessieren (Lifeabo 149,00 EUR), Trugor, hast Du schon nachgeschaut? Gib doch bitte ein kurzes feedback. Danke.

Trugor

ich glaub ja...zumindest habe ich vor paar tagen glaub ich auf der account seite den dazu gehörigen button gefunden...schau auf jeden fall gleich nach


----------



## Krotax (22. August 2008)

Wo stand denn der Inhalt der Special Edition ? Habe da verzweifelt nach gesucht, aber nicht mehr Infos als bei der Standart gefunden (bei Amazon). Auch seltsam das die von Standart oder Collectors Edition schreiben, aber nur Standart und Special anbieten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Der Übersichtlichkeit trägt das zumindest nicht bei. XD


----------



## buff_ed (22. August 2008)

Krotax schrieb:


> Wo stand denn der Inhalt der Special Edition ? Habe da verzweifelt nach gesucht, aber nicht mehr Infos als bei der Standart gefunden (bei Amazon). Auch seltsam das die von Standart oder Collectors Edition schreiben, aber nur Standart und Special anbieten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, sehr verwirrend.


----------



## Vetaro (22. August 2008)

Übrigens grandios: Nachdem ich bei der Buffed-Meldung zur MoM-Vorbestellung unschuldig darauf hinwies, dass Trennung von Redaktionellen Beiträgen und Anzeigen ja doch ein bisschen anders geht, wurde die Kommentarfunktion - Kommentarlos, na klar - entfernt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (22. August 2008)

Vielleicht kann die ein oder andere Frage von euch hier beantwortet werden:

*Codemasters Forum Thread
*

Is zwar ein langer Thread, lohnt sich aber zu lesen. Vor allem die 10 und 11 Seite dürfte Antworten bieten.


----------



## Valinar (22. August 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Übrigens grandios: Nachdem ich bei der Buffed-Meldung zur MoM-Vorbestellung unschuldig darauf hinwies, dass Trennung von Redaktionellen Beiträgen und Anzeigen ja doch ein bisschen anders geht, wurde die Kommentarfunktion - Kommentarlos, na klar - entfernt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist mir auch aufgefallen und nicht besonders positiv.....


----------



## Knurrbauch (23. August 2008)

Ob das Kind jetzt sqoops, doomster oder nowdio heisst - mit redaktionellem Inhalt hat es nun wirklich nichts zu tun. Aber hundert Mal "Ey scheiße ey wayne Alda" muss auch nicht wirklich sein - und ganz unter uns: wirklich anders sähen die meisten Comments nicht aus.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (23. August 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Ob das Kind jetzt sqoops, doomster oder nowdio heisst - mit redaktionellem Inhalt hat es nun wirklich nichts zu tun. Aber hundert Mal "Ey scheiße ey wayne Alda" muss auch nicht wirklich sein - und ganz unter uns: wirklich anders sähen die meisten Comments nicht aus....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gab nur vier kommentare, meiner war der fünfte. Möglicherweise hat noch jemand was dahinter gepresst, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit dem Hinweis irgendwelche Reaktionen hervorgerufen hätte. Das thema wäre wahrscheinlich _zu_ Wayne gewesen. Aber offensichtlich scheint da ein wunder Punkt in der Redaktion zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (23. August 2008)

Ich sag nur "der Bäm!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. August 2008)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ist die Kommentarfunktion bei allen Werbeartikeln deaktiviert, bei diesem hatten sie es wohl vergessen und dann die Kommentarfunktion nachträglich rausgenommen.


----------



## Vetaro (23. August 2008)

Was letztlich auf das gleiche hinausläuft. Übrigens hatte Dargrimm darin auch etwas geschrieben (nämlich auf eine frage, warum das im WoW-bereich zu sehen sei, dass das eine interne und deshalb überall sichtbare meldung wäre).


----------



## maggus (23. August 2008)

Ganz klar, man möchte gerne Geld verdienen. Und da sich die Benutzung von werbungsunterdrückenden Mittelchen mittlerweile verbreitet hat, versucht man es mit Schleichwerbung, neudeutsch "Product Placement" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Buffed ist keine Seite mit besonders toller redaktioneller Güte, viele Artikel zur nicht-WoW-Themenwelt erscheinen oft Tage nach entsprechenden Forenpostings hier im Forum, oder nachdem man sie wo anders abgeschrieben hat. Was ich an buffed aber mag, sind eure ganz netten Videos, vor allem die buffed-Show mit der ordentlichen Prise Selbstironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Informationen zu MMOGs surfe ich aber auf englischen Seiten.


----------



## Gremso (24. August 2008)

Amazon bietet da eine grottenschlechte Produktübersicht und verwendet auch noch falsche Begrifflichkeiten.



> Bestellen Sie die *Standard* oder *Collector's 		Edition* von _Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria_ jetzt vor und sichern Sie sich eine Reihe von In-Game Extras.



Ob es eine EU Collectors Edition, welche in den USA angekündigt ist, geben wird ist nämlich noch gar nicht bekannt. Wahrscheinlich ist hiermit die Special Edition gemeint. Ausserdem wird die PreOrder Möglichkeit für die Kompendium-Edition unterschlagen.

Wer genauere Angaben haben möchte sollte mal in den Codemasters E-Shop vorbei schauen.

Hier die Produktinhalte zu den einzelnen Versionen:

*Standard *​
Erweiterung (Originalspiel benötigt)
Voller Zugriff auf die neuen Moria-Inhalte
Kostenloser Spielgegenstand deiner Wahl!"
*Kompendium*

Enthält 'Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Schatten von Angmar' und die Erweiterung 'Die Minen von Moria'
Voller Zugriff auf die neuen Moria-Inhalte
30 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit
2 kostenlose Spielgegenstände deiner Wahl!"
*Special Edition*

Enthält 'Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Schatten von Angmar' und die Erweiterung 'Die Minen von Moria'.
60 Tage kostenlose Spielzeit
Einzigartige Moria Brosche & Ring
Neuer 'Der Herr der Ringe Online'-Soundtrack
Exklusive Moria-Karte
3 kostenlose Spielgegenstände deiner Wahl!
6 'Buddy Codes'-Postkarten"
Wer vorbestellt (egal welche der oben genannten Versionen) kommt noch in den Genuss folgender Features:​​*PreOrder *​ 
Umhang des Sonnenuntergangs, ein einzigartiger Umhang geschmückt mit dem Hulstentor
Der exklusive Titel "Moria-Expeditionsführer"
Einer von acht einzigartigen Spielgegenständen"
*Kaufrecht auf Vergünstigtes Abonnement auf Lebenszeit*
Jetzt für nur 149,99 €
 Unklar ist jedoch wie lange die PreOrder Aktion anhält.

Mein Tip wäre nur bei den E-Shops vorzubestellen, die alles obengenannte auch gewährleisten. Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig Klarheit schaffen.


----------



## Gerossi (26. August 2008)

Es steht nach wie vor die Frage: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann ich ein bestehenden Account auch auf ein "Abonnement auf Lebenszeit" erweitern?
Ich habe bisher immer mit Prepaid-Karten bezahlt... 
Hat das schon jemand versucht?
Auf Codemasters/cog findet man nichts entschprechendes...


----------



## Cobra0168 (26. August 2008)

Ich habe auch mit der Game-Time-Card angefangen, bis ich mir sicher war das ich weiter spielen werde. Dann habe ich mein Abo über WorldPay (gibts bei CM nicht mehr) mit meiner Kreditkarte auf das Livetime umgewandelt und 220 Euro bezahlt. Jetzt geht das alles über Click and Buy, darüber habe ich die Live-Time-Abos meiner Töchter ohne Probleme abgewickelt. Jetzt kommt ja das verbilligte mit der Pre-Order von den Minen von Moria, da werde ich dann das Live-Time meiner Frau erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



> Auf Codemasters/cog findet man nichts entschprechendes...



Hab jetzt mal mit dem Account meiner Frau nachgeschaut und festgestellt, das man das bestehende Abonnement erst kündigen muss, um dann ein neues Abonnement anzulegen. Da kommt dann auch die Option mit dem Live-Time über ClickAndBuy.


----------



## buff_ed (26. August 2008)

Hab jetzt mal mit dem Account meiner Frau nachgeschaut und festgestellt, das man das bestehende Abo erst kündigen muss, um dann ein neues Abo anzulegen. Da kommt dann auch die Option mit dem Live-Time über ClickAndBuy.
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Hallo Klaus,

Du hast ja bereits Erfahrungen hinsichtlich der Anlage des Lifeabos sammeln können, hat die Stornierung meines bestehenden Account zur Folge das der bereits fortgeschrittene Char nicht mehr gespielt werden kann? Heißt das, kompletter Neuanfang? Ich muss mich dann zwingend bei ClickandBuy registrieren?


----------



## Knurrbauch (26. August 2008)

Das *Abonnement* muss gekündigt werden, *nicht der Account* - die Charaktere blieben selbstverständlich bestehen; welchen Sinn würde es anders herum nachen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobra0168 (26. August 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Das *Abonnement* muss gekündigt werden, *nicht der Account* - die Charaktere blieben selbstverständlich bestehen; welchen Sinn würde es anders herum nachen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Jup...so ist es richtig. Deine Char`s bleiben natürlich bestehen. Du änderst ja nur die Zahlungsweise und nicht deine Account-Daten.


----------



## buff_ed (26. August 2008)

Danke für Eure AW.

Das was von den Publisher angeboten wird muss ja nicht zwingend zum Vorteil des Kunden sein, daher diese Anfrage. Meinen Account bei Age of Conan kann ich z.B. ohne Probleme still legen und neu aktivieren, ohne mich wie bei der HDRO an Codemaster wenden zu müssen. Dieses hatte ich in Foren gelesen und da ich aktuell die Zahlungsweise Pre-Paid hinterlegt hatte um die 45 Tage freie Spielzeit nutzen zu können, stellt sich die Frage wegen eines Lifeabo-abschlusses bei Veröffentlichung der MOM ein, ob das Reaktivieren so einfach durchgeführt werden kann wie ich es mir persönlich als Kunde vorstelle. Ich kenne mich mit ClickanbBuy nicht aus, da ich eigentlich die Zahlung per Mastercard bevorzuge.


----------



## Knurrbauch (26. August 2008)

buff_ed schrieb:


> [...]
> Das was von den Publisher angeboten wird muss ja nicht zwingend zum Vorteil des Kunden sein, daher diese Anfrage. Meinen Account bei Age of Conan kann ich z.B. ohne Probleme still legen und neu aktivieren, ohne mich wie bei der HDRO an Codemaster wenden zu müssen.




Äh. Nee. Das ist eine eindeutige Falschdarstellung, bei jedem Spiel, dass per COG-Account läuft, ist das gleiche Procedere wie bei allen anderen MMOs auch gegeben. Wenn du nicht verlängerst, läuft das Abo aus, um es zu reaktivieren reicht es, in der Accountverwaltung mit ein Paar Klicks und Angabe der Bankverbindung / Eingabe des GTC-Keys sein Konto wieder freizuschalten!


----------



## buff_ed (26. August 2008)

Ich hatte meine AOC Account aktiviert und wegen den z. Z. wenigen Quest und bugs eigenhändig deaktiviert. Diese Funktion finde ich bei meinem HDR Account leider nicht, sollte es eine Falschdarstellung sein, dann überlest bitte meinen jetzigen, eigenständigen Wissensstand bzgl. der Accountverwaltung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (26. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobra0168 (26. August 2008)

> Ich kenne mich mit ClickanbBuy nicht aus, da ich eigentlich die Zahlung per Mastercard bevorzuge.



Bei ClickAndBuy ein Konto anlegen, das über deine Mastercard laufen lassen und dann wird alles über die Kreditkarte abgerechnet. Hab ich bei mir auch so und auch mit der Mastercard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buff_ed (26. August 2008)

@Knurrbauch

Ich hatte geschrieben:

da ich aktuell die Zahlungsweise Pre-Paid hinterlegt hatte .......

Ich kenne mich mit ClickanbBuy nicht aus ...........

@Knurrbauch

Wir sollten unsere Comm. diesbzgl. beenden, ich hatte eine AW auf meine Anfrage bekommen und möchte nicht ein Q&A zwischen uns austragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (26. August 2008)

Gerossi schrieb:


> Es steht nach wie vor die Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, kannst du. Du kannst jederzeit später ein LTA abschließen.


----------



## Cyberflips (26. August 2008)

Habsch schon vorbeschtellt    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

finde auch, daß Turbine mal wieder zeigt wie es laufen muss. 

Das Addon kostet 29.90 € was ich für einen fairen Preis halte

Dazu noch ein paar nette Pre-Order Spielereien. Ist doch prima  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (27. August 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Dazu noch ein paar nette Pre-Order Spielereien. Ist doch prima
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Vor allem ohne diese lästigen Preorderboxen. Jeder, der es vorbestellt, bekommt eine Mail mit den Keys und fertig.


----------



## Arehyn (1. September 2008)

Huhu

Ich habe mir das AddOn bei Amazon vorbestellt, Standard-Edition und möchte das vergünstigte Abo auf Lebenszeit in Anspruch nehmen, besitze aber noch keinen 'Der Herr der Ringe Online' Account. Sollte ich mir schon jetzt einen Account erstellen oder erst, wenn ich die nötigen Daten für das Abo zugeschickt bekomme?


Liebe Grüße,
Arehyn


----------



## Gocu (1. September 2008)

Arehyn schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Ich habe mir das AddOn bei Amazon vorbestellt, Standard-Edition und möchte das vergünstigte Abo auf Lebenszeit in Anspruch nehmen, besitze aber noch keinen 'Der Herr der Ringe Online' Account. Sollte ich mir schon jetzt einen Account erstellen oder erst, wenn ich die nötigen Daten für das Abo zugeschickt bekomme?
> 
> ...



soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe brauchst du die Pre-Order für den LFA für 150€. Du hast aber die Standart-Version, das heißt keine Ingame-Items, keine HdRO Standart-Version (also kein Account) und keinen LTA für 150€ sondern nur das AddOn.

Du müsstest dir dann noch eine "Der Herr der Ringe Online - Die Schatten von Angmar" Edition kaufen und dann bekommst du den LTA für 220€ (wenn es den noch gibt). Wenn du den LTA aber für 150€ willst hast du wie es aussieht nur 2 andere Möglichkeiten.

1. Du holst dir eine PO von HdRO

2. Du holst dir eine PO von MoM und hast dann das AddOn doppelt


----------



## Arehyn (1. September 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> soweit ich das jetzt verstanden habe brauchst du die Pre-Order für den LFA für 150&#8364;. Du hast aber die Standart-Version, das heißt keine Ingame-Items, keine HdRO Standart-Version (also kein Account) und keinen LTA für 150&#8364;



http://www.amazon.de/Herr-Ringe-Online-Min...7117&sr=8-2

^ das habe ich gekauft. 

Dort steht ja drin: "Bestellen Sie jetzt Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria vor um sich die folgenden Extras zu sichern. Die dafür notwendigen Codes werden rechtzeitig zum Erscheinungstermin per Email an Sie versendet.
...

Vergünstigtes Abonnement auf Lebenszeit
Jetzt für nur 149,99 EUR"


----------



## Gocu (1. September 2008)

Arehyn schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/Herr-Ringe-Online-Min...7117&sr=8-2
> 
> ^ das habe ich gekauft.
> 
> ...



ja das ist die Standart-Version, ich finde aber nichts zu dem LTA sondern nur das hier



> Spiel enthält: Vollen Zugriff auf die neuen Inhalte; Bonus-Spielgegenstand; 2 Dvds und Anleitung; Standalone Expansion (Originalspiel benötigt)



Oder ich habe mich ganz einfach verguckt^^


----------



## Arehyn (1. September 2008)

Ich habe mal nen Screenshot gemacht, wo das zu finden ist:

http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dtwx5.jpg


----------



## Bartholom (1. September 2008)

auch wenn zu erwarten ist dass keiner eine genaue antwort geben kann: denkt ihr dass es möglich sein wird die preorder-bonus-gegenstände für einen account zu nutzen und das verbilligte lifetime-abo für einen anderen account? bei amazon steht ja "die benötigen codes", also könnten das separate codes sein - wie war das damals bei der preorder für HDRO?


----------



## Vetaro (1. September 2008)

Bartholom schrieb:


> auch wenn zu erwarten ist dass keiner eine genaue antwort geben kann: denkt ihr dass es möglich sein wird die preorder-bonus-gegenstände für einen account zu nutzen und das verbilligte lifetime-abo für einen anderen account? bei amazon steht ja "die benötigen codes", also könnten das separate codes sein - wie war das damals bei der preorder für HDRO?



Items haben wir bisher immer aus separaten codes erhalten, noch nie in irgendwelchen anderen codes implementiert. Schlussfolgerung-hoffnung bitte selber ziehen.


----------



## Norei (1. September 2008)

Arehyn schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Ich habe mir das AddOn bei Amazon vorbestellt, Standard-Edition und möchte das vergünstigte Abo auf Lebenszeit in Anspruch nehmen, besitze aber noch keinen 'Der Herr der Ringe Online' Account. Sollte ich mir schon jetzt einen Account erstellen oder erst, wenn ich die nötigen Daten für das Abo zugeschickt bekomme?
> 
> ...


Hallo Arehyn, 
du hast zwei Möglichkeiten. Ich würde entweder 
- jetzt eine Anniversaryedition holen und anfangen die Welt zu erkunden und deine ersten Level zu sammeln
oder
- das Kompendium
http://www.amazon.de/Herr-Ringe-Online-Min...ref=pd_sbs_vg_1
bestellen. Das enthält im Unterschied zum Addon einen Key für SvA. Damit kannst du dann ganz locker anfangen und hast alles zusammen.
Ich würde Variante 1 empfehlen, weil sich HdRO auch jetzt schon lohnt. Je nach deiner Zeit kannst du in den 2-3 Monaten auch locker auf 50 kommen und dich dann bei Release nach Moria wagen. Wenn du aber unbedingt nur einen Runenwächter oder Hüter spielen willst (die beiden neuen Klassen), dann wähle Variante 2.


----------



## Bartholom (1. September 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Items haben wir bisher immer aus separaten codes erhalten, noch nie in irgendwelchen anderen codes implementiert. Schlussfolgerung-hoffnung bitte selber ziehen.



ich meine mich erinnern zu können dass es damals bei der special edition nur einen gesamt-code gab über den man dann auch den umhang bekam. das macht das schlussfolgern und hoffen auch nicht leichter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arehyn (1. September 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Hallo Arehyn,
> du hast zwei Möglichkeiten. Ich würde entweder
> - jetzt eine Anniversaryedition holen und anfangen die Welt zu erkunden und deine ersten Level zu sammeln
> oder
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Ich bekomme jedoch das Grundspiel von einem Freund, bei dem es bei einer Grafikkarte, inklusive 14 Tage Testaccount dabei war. 

Mich interessiert eben nur, ob ich trotzdem - wenn ich den Account erst eröffne, wenn das AddOn da ist - den 150 Euro Lifetime Account in Anspruch nehmen kann, wenn ich das AddOn so kaufe, wie oben beschrieben (Amazon). Ich besitze nämlich im Moment noch gar keinen Windows-Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der wird mir erst im Oktober zusammengebaut. Ich spiele zur Zeit nur WoW auf einem iMac und da läuft ja HdRO nicht :/ .


Liebe Grüße,
Arehyn


----------



## Asparius (1. September 2008)

Wie schaut es denn aus wenn man jetzt vorbestellt und erst im nächsten jahr dnn dieses lebenzeitbao kaufen will?
hat man das dann auch vergünstigt? oder sind es dann wieder 220€

Hat da jemand infos zu?


----------



## Cobra0168 (1. September 2008)

Also wegen dem Live-Time-Abo steht auf der Bestellseite der Standard-Version von Amazon:



> Jetzt vorbestellen und Extras sichern!
> Die Minen von Moria
> Bestellen Sie die *Standard* oder *Special Edition* von Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria jetzt vor und sichern Sie sich eine Reihe von In-Game Extras.  Hier klicken



Denn auf der offizielen Pre-Order-Page von Codemasters konnte bei ich keiner Version was zum Live-Time-Abo lesen/finden.


----------



## DarkHunter85 (1. September 2008)

> Exklusives Angebot für alle, die 'Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria' vorbestellen: Nur für kurze Zeit!
> 
> Bestellt euer Exemplar jetzt und sichert euch so dieses erstaunliche Angebot. Sobald ihr die Vollversion von 'Der Herr der Ringe Online: Die Minen von Moria' kauft, gehören euch folgende
> 
> ...



So stehts im offiziellen Forum. 

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=305020


----------



## Arehyn (1. September 2008)

DarkHunter85 schrieb:


> So stehts im offiziellen Forum.
> 
> http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=305020



Nun.. dann hoffe ich mal, dass das so hinhaut mit der Bestellung von Amazon *seufz* und der Tatsache, dass ich noch keinen Account habe. 


Gruß,
Arehyn


----------



## buff_ed (2. September 2008)

Mit dem Lifeabo macht sich jeder so seine Gedanken, es dürfte m. E. kein Problem darstellen, denn wenn Du das Game aktivierst kannst Du als "neues" Mitglied der HDRO-Welt auf das Angebot des Lifeabo zugreifen. Oder meint Ihr, man möchte nur bestehende Mitgliedern des Onlinegames diese Option anbieten? Ich hatte mir die Anniversary edition (seit 1 1/2 Wochen dabei)  zugelegt, werde bis zum Erscheinen des vorbestellen MOM meinen Account Stillegen und diesen später in ein Lifeabo umwandeln. Hoffe es klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arehyn (2. September 2008)

Ich sehe das eigentlich genauso, buff_ed aber man weiß ja nie, hm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Liebe Grüße,
Arehyn


----------



## buff_ed (2. September 2008)

Arehyn schrieb:


> Ich sehe das eigentlich genauso, buff_ed aber man weiß ja nie, hm?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ohne Frage, hatte den Thread sogar eröffnet, weil ich ebenfalls recht verunsichert bin wie das Ganze geregelt wird. Ich hoffe es wird nach unserem Verständis umgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norei (2. September 2008)

Arehyn schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Ich bekomme jedoch das Grundspiel von einem Freund, bei dem es bei einer Grafikkarte, inklusive 14 Tage Testaccount dabei war.
> 
> Mich interessiert eben nur, ob ich trotzdem - wenn ich den Account erst eröffne, wenn das AddOn da ist - den 150 Euro Lifetime Account in Anspruch nehmen kann, wenn ich das AddOn so kaufe, wie oben beschrieben (Amazon). Ich besitze nämlich im Moment noch gar keinen Windows-Rechner
> 
> ...


Ja kannst du. Trotzdem brauchst du noch einen "echten" Key des Hauptspiels. Und der ist bei dem Kompendium dabei. Deshalb empfehle ich dir das Kompendium. Wenn du dann im Oktober deinen Rechner bekommst, kannst du erst mal den Testaccount aktivieren, ggf. nach den 14 Tagen noch ein, zwei Wochen warten (Releasetermin dürfte dann feststehen) und dann den Key aus dem Kompendium eingeben. Du kannst nicht direkt den Testaccount mit dem Addonkey upgraden.


----------



## Arehyn (2. September 2008)

Da ist allerdings was dran. Ich werde mich bei meinem Bekannten mal erkundigen, ob das Grundspiel bei ihm einen 'echten' Key hat oder nur den Zugang für die 14 Testtage. Danke.

Blöderweise hängt der grad irgendwo in Amerika rum und kommt erst in ein paar Wochen wieder =) .


Liebe Grüße,
Arehyn


----------

